# thinners / gun wash / panel wipe



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

hi there going to be ordering up some base and 2k to spray a spoiler and some other panels. my question is this though, can thinners be used to clean my guns out afterwards? as well as clean the gun out, can thinners also be used to prep the panel or will i have to buy gun wash and seperate panel wipe made for the job. dont wanna buy things i dont need and just getting into spraying with proper gear coming from a rattle can past lol thanks


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

If you are spraying 2K paint best to use 2K thinners.
Panel wipe should not damage the paint Thinners will remove it.
Gun wash is generally cheap cellulose thinner. It just keeps the cost down if you are using a lot.
Where are you spraying? Are you aware of the hazards related to 2K paints?
It is a killer and certainly a public health hazard.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

I wouldn't waste expensive paint thinners to clean equipment personally. Save it for your paint and use something cheaper, it will come in handy for other paint related jobs too. Buy a dedicated gun wash/equipment cleaner, generally a xylene based gun wash is ideal for cleaning 2k paints. 

Sutty


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

Sh1ner said:


> If you are spraying 2K paint best to use 2K thinners.
> Panel wipe should not damage the paint Thinners will remove it.
> Gun wash is generally cheap cellulose thinner. It just keeps the cost down if you are using a lot.
> Where are you spraying? Are you aware of the hazards related to 2K paints?
> It is a killer and certainly a public health hazard.


yeah i know 2k is nasty stuff i did two year panel beating back in the day but cause they rip the ass out things i never got the chance to spray nowt  think i be better getting a gunwash 5 litre tub and a panel wipe 5 litre tub. seems the best bet wont be doing a load of spraying so no point going nuts lol


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

You'll want the various types for each job.

Cheap cellulose or gun wash thinners for cleaning guns, (Less than £10 for 5L)
2K Virgin thinner for paint mixing (Around £5 for 1L)
Pannel wipe for prepping pannels, apparently thinners can leave behind a residue, nevermind removing the paint. (£10-£20 5L)


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

thanks thats exactly what i needed to know. appreciated


----------

